# Windows 10: Microsofts neues Betriebssystem ist da !!!



## Mandalorianer (29 Juli 2015)

*Texte und links übernommen von

Windows 10: Microsofts neues Betriebssystem ist da | heise online


Microsoft lässt das Upgrade auf Windows 10 auf die ersten Anwender los. Wer es reserviert hat, kann es installieren. *

Nun ist es soweit: Wer das kostenlose Upgrade auf Windows 10 reserviert hat, kann es ab sofort installieren – vorausgesetzt natürlich, der Rechner hat das Installationspaket schon heruntergeladen. Wer wissen will, ob sein PC bereits mit dem Download begonnen hat, kann auf Laufwerk C: nachsehen: Sofern dort ein versteckter Ordner mit dem Namen "$Windows.~BT" liegt, ist der Download im Gange.
Auf den Testrechnern in unserer Redaktion haben die Downloads bereits am Dienstag begonnen; bis zum Vormittag des 29. Juli war die neue Systemversion auf einigen Geräten bereits verfügbar, die eine Reservierung haben. Das passt, denn Microsoft hat bereits angekündigt, das kostenlose Windows-10-Upgrade in Wellen zu verteilen. 
*Erstmal warten...*

Auch wenns in den Fingern juckt: Gerade wer seinen PC regelmäßig braucht und eventuelle Ausfälle so gar nicht gebrauchen kann, sollte noch etwas mit dem Upgrade warten. Das Risiko ist zur Zeit offenbar noch groß, nach dem Upgrade auch bei der Auslieferung von Kinderkrankheiten in allererster Reihe zu stehen. So kam es in den letzten Tagen bereits bei Testern der "Insider Preview"-Installationen hin und wieder zu Problemen, weil Windows Update automatisch neue aber qualitativ schlechte Grafiktreiber installiert hat.


*...oder doch schon starten?*

Solche Probleme zeigen, dass der Teufel im Detail steckt und neuartige Schwierigkeiten wie in diesem Fall mit den Zwangsupdates offenbart. In unseren Versuchen erwies sich Windows 10 allerdings als recht stabil. Wer neugierig auf das neue System ist, die Kinderkrankheiten nicht fürchtet und mit eventuellen Ausfällen im Zweifelsfall klarkommt, für den spricht grundlegend nichts dagegen, das Upgrade sofort zu installieren. So oder so kann bei einem Upgrade des Betriebssystems immer etwas schiefgehen. Sie sollten also vorher in jedem Fall ein Backup Ihres kompletten Systems anfertigen.
*Das ist neu*

An neuen Funktionen bringt Windows 10 beispielsweise Cortana – die digitale Assistentin, die einige bereits von Windows Phones kennen dürften. Ähnlich wie Apples Siri oder Google Now kann Cortana etwa per Sprachbefehl Termine anlegen, nahegelegene Restaurants suchen oder eine Navigation starten. Ein großer Vorteil auf Desktop-PCs dürfte die Dateisuche via natürlicher Spracheingabe sein. Ausgerechnet die hat Microsoft bis dato allerdings noch nicht im Griff: Mit einer Anfage wie "Zeig mir meine Fotos von Januar 2015" kann Cortana auf Deutsch noch nichts anfangen. Das klappte in der englischsprachigen Variante immerhin etwas besser. Bis es auf deutsch auch funktioniert, ist also Geduld nötig.
Im Windows-"Store" will Microsoft nun nicht mehr nur Apps, sondern auch Musik, Serien und so weiter verkaufen. Diese Produkte sind an sich für Microsoft zwar nichts neues. Doch durch die Integration aller Inhalte in einen einheitlichen Store werden sie nun komfortabler verfügbar – ähnlich, wie Anwender es bereits von Apple iTunes oder dem Google Play Store kennen. Das Betriebssystem dient damit stärker als Windows 8.1 als Verkaufsplattform für kostenpflichtige Inhalte.

*Das ist besser *

Die Bedienoberfläche an sich ist der Versuch einer Verschmelzung der zwei Konzepte, die in Windows 8.1 noch strikt getrennt waren: die für Touch-Bedienung optimierte und "Modern UI" genannte Kacheloberfläche sowie der herkömmliche Desktop. So lassen sich auch die Kachel-Apps nun in Fenstern nutzen. Wer von Windows 7 umsteigt, bekommt ein System, das noch mehr neue Optik bietet als Windows 8.1, sich allerdings auch stressfreier und alltagstauglicher bedienen lässt. Windows 10 ist damit vor allem für jene Windows-7-Besitzer interessant, die eigentlich von vornherein gerne auf Windows 8 umgestiegen wären, aber durch die sperrige Bedienung abgeschreckt waren. 
Zudem bringt Windows 10 ein paar Neuerungen im Detail. Das "Info-Center" ist eine Sammelstelle für Systemmitteilungen (Toasts) und Schnellzugriffe auf Displayhelligkeit, WLAN, Flugmodus und so weiter. Beim Umklappen oder Abziehen der Tastatur etwa eines Tablets vom Typ Surface Pro 3 schaltet die Funktion "Continuum" die Darstellung auf Wunsch automatisch in den Tabletmodus, in dem alle Fenster maximiert und das Startmenü zu einer Windows-8-ähnlichen Startseite vergrößert werden. Mit Hybridgeräten anderer Hersteller klappte das im Test allerdings noch nicht.
*Das ist schlechter*

Microsofts Umgang mit funktionalen Windows-Updates wird rigoroser als man es bisher kennt: In der Home-Edition werden sie ohne direkte Möglichkeit zur Gegenwehr zwangsweise installiert. In Windows 10 Pro und höher lässt sich alternativ der Update-Ring "Current Branch for Business" verwenden, in dem die Anwender Funktionsupdates um ein paar Monate verzögern können. Komplett auf Funktionsupdates können nur Großkunden verzichten, die eine spezielle Enterprise-Variante für den "Long Term Servicing Branch" lizenzieren. Diese erhalten dann ausschließlich die nötigen Sicherheits-Updates.
Microsoft plant, nicht sicherheitskritische Updates vorher im fortlaufenden "Insider"-Programm zunächst von den Betatestern im Alltagsbetrieb prüfen zu lassen. Zu hoffen bleibt allerdings, dass der Hersteller seine in den letzten Monaten oft miserable Patch-Qualität mit Windows 10 besser in den Griff bekommt.

heise online - IT-News, Nachrichten und Hintergründe


____________________________________________________________________

*Wer von euch schon auf Windows 10 umgestiegen ist oder bald umsteigen wird , kann hier seine
Meinungen gerne kund tun , vor allem zu Fehlermeldungen direkt
nach dem Upgrade wären Statements interessant :thumbup:*


----------



## Chamser81 (29 Juli 2015)

Solange es mit Windows 7 so einwandfrei wie bisher läuft und es die monatlichen Sicherheitsupdates gibt, werde ich sicher nicht wechseln. So hatte ich es auch mit XP gehandhabt und bin immer damit gut gefahren.

Bekannte von mir die immer alles "Neue" haben müssen, haben auch immer wieder teils massive Probleme.


----------



## Max100 (30 Juli 2015)

Ich werde das auch so handhaben!


----------



## krawutz (30 Juli 2015)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Solange es mit Windows 7 so einwandfrei wie bisher läuft und es die monatlichen Sicherheitsupdates gibt, werde ich sicher nicht wechseln.



Genau das ist der Punkt. Etwas Neues nutzen, nur weil es neu ist ? Von den Verbesserungen bzw. Weiterentwicklungen (im Vergleich zu Win 7) würde ich kaum etwas benötigen. Die Nachteile sind allerdings bedeutend (fehlende oder noch nicht funktionierende Features z.B.).
Auch die Zwangsupdates sind ein Unding. Wenn man sich erinnert, wie viele Pannen es mit MS-Updates allein in den letzten Monaten gab ...
Die Frage, ob oder ob nicht, ist höchst individuell. Ich werde nicht umsteigen, andere werden es kaum erwarten können. Auch in Ordnung.


----------



## chris85 (16 Aug. 2015)

Hab jetzt auch Windows 10 drauf ( 1 Woche) bisher läuft alles problemlos. Bin froh das man damit nicht mehr an das Windows 8 Bedienkonzept gebunden ist.


----------



## wombat2006 (31 Aug. 2015)

was spricht eigentlich gegen UBUNTU anstatt Windows 10 .
Würde gerne mal ein paar Meinungen hören


----------



## Finnsen (5 Sep. 2015)

habe vor 2 wochen gewechselt von 8.1 auf 10, bisher alles ohne probleme!


----------



## mafe (5 Sep. 2015)

Mit hat es tatsächlich in den Fingern gejuckt, hatte aber dauernd black und blue screens (die blauen sehen ja lustig aus, mit smiley und qualitativ so schlecht, dass man es kaum glaubt). Nachdem mir mitten in der Arbeit der Computer eingefroren ist (habe nur ne E-Mail geschrieben! - Die ich dann nochmal schreiben durfte...), bin ich zurück auf 7. Bin das blöde Update Icon losgeworden und habe Windows Update so eingestellt, dass mich das 10er nicht mehr weiter nervt. Mein PC läuft super, und ich werde auch nicht in einer Art und Weise von Mircrosoft ausgesäht, die verboten gehört... Von den ganzen unnötigen Apps, die schon auf dem PC meiner Tochter (8.1) zur Virenverseuchung geführt haben, ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## andy0815 (23 Nov. 2015)

Bisher kann ich nichts Negatives sagen über Windows 10. Selbst die Inside Betas im Fast-Ring sind sehr stabil. Finde es eine gute Mischung aus 7 und 8.1. Nur eines geht mir nach dem Strich etwas, diese massive Cloud Anbindung, das ist für ein Businisssystem einfach nur be******.


----------



## helix45 (28 Nov. 2015)

Bin von Windows 8 auf 10 gewechselt, soweit alles tipp topp. Ist für PCs ohne Touch-Fähigkeiten besser zu gebrauchen als das Gekachel vom 8, was auf einem Non-Touch-PC ;-) einfach bescheuert ist. Jedoch möchte ich am liebsten wieder zurück zu Windows 7, bisher immer noch das beste Windows.


----------



## Maus68 (21 Jan. 2016)

Also so lange es für Win 7 weiter Updates gibt werde ich bestimmt nicht wechseln.
Win 7 läuft stabil und ist nach XP das beste Windows was raus gekommen ist also warum wechseln ? Es gibt keinen Grund.


----------



## gzbktvzt (21 Dez. 2017)

seit DOS 6.x kam da nichts mehr von M$


----------



## TheHitcher (19 Okt. 2022)

Hat schon jemand umgestellt ?


----------



## EmilS (20 Okt. 2022)

TheHitcher schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand umgestellt ?


Ich nicht!


----------

